

Reid Hoffman's newest investment: GoInstant. A Webex killer? - techvibes
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/stealthy-goinstant-gives-us-a-glimpse-of-what-is-to-come-2011-09-11

======
samstave
join.me is the best thing i've found that beats the pants off webex.

